# Poljot Traveller 24 Hr



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

just been oggling one of the Poljot Traveller 24hr watches .... i'm sorely tempted but funds are in short demand and i've never owned a 24hr style watch before so i'm trying to be a bit careful here ..... but i so like the look of one of them REF: POL242 to be exact

anyone have any experience with them, are they BIG ..... is the domed glass very domed ? ..... what about time-keeping ?

wife tells me i don't need another watche ... she says "whats wrong with the SEVEN that I already own"







.... ooops







..... let me see .... buy the watch or keep my testicles .... hard descision







.... which will i use most in the future







.... hhmmmmnnnn ?

cheers for all advice

gravedodger


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Gravedodger,

Buy the watch, testicle's are over rated. 

You only have seven watches? The wife is depriving you, stand up and be a man, testicles missing or not.









I don't know the Poljot in question but if you want to try a cheaper version Raketa do some.


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

thx for the advice Stan but I had already looked at the Raketa ones

and they didn't do it for me the way this one does >










styling on this one is verrry nice







i've just never owned a Russian made watch to know what to expect, a side or angled view on this one would've been helpful


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

You can expect a nice quality watch at a good price







...

and that inner bezel looks like fun to fiddle with


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

i know that junkers has a chrono with a poljot cal.it is quite respected in the watch industry.poljot is a brand i would like to discover.

What do you have to say Roy?

Regards:

Ricardo


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

There is no other mechanical chronograph available for the money.

Poljot watches are very well made and everyone should own at least one.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I used to have one of the Dolphin 24 hour watches - white dial with black internal rotating bezel. It was a fine watch in every way, I'm beginning to wish I hadn't sold it







. In fact why did I sell it














? Maybe one of these could be an alternative to the Poljot? Roy sells them (under the Vostok - Raketa - Orion section, ref: Dol24) quite a bit cheaper than the Poljot too. So maybe you can get away with the purchase without the "710" noticing and keep your testicles intact - which I think is always a good thing 







.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I like this one


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

well .... you know .... I thought i had everything worked out .... get the pennies together and buy the 24HR Poljot .....









But NO ..... along comes Roy with his 24HR RLT and my brain was doing this














and now I like Roys 24HR more than the Poljot !

so .... looks like I'll be getting the dosh together for the RLT 24HR once released.

Glad thats sorted .... unless ofcourse Roy plays with my mind again by releasing another version ....







.... let me get my first 24HR before you design another please









gravedodger


----------

